# Can someone help me figure out the differences between two Orchestral Suites?



## HannahMRosenberg (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello! 
I have to write a paper (compare and contrast) for my music theory course, we were given these two pieces, Orchestral Suite No. 3 in D minor by Bach and Orchestral Suite No. 4 in D minor by Bach. I can't figure out the differences between the two.
Can anyone help me?

It's greatly appreciated


----------



## Rachmanijohn (Jan 2, 2014)

First off, they are both in D MAJOR, not minor.

Now for one, the movements from each are in different characters. The Orchestral Suite is made up of:

Overture 
Air 
Gavotte I/II 
Bourrée 
Gigue

While the 4th Suite is made up of:


Ouverture 
Bourrée I/II 
Gavotte 
Menuet I/II 
Réjouissance 

I could go forever if I tried to explain all the musical differences. Can you not hear the difference in motifs and harmonies?


----------

